# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Feide Office Tank Rescape

## feide

Hi AQers

Been some time since I last shared in AQ. 
Just rescaped my office tank. Not mine technically… it’s a planted tank in my office reception area which I was ‘volunteered’ to set up.
The tank was set up more than 3 years back and so I finally decided to do a major overhaul.

Here is how it looked like previously.

http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x.../Picture11.jpg

Gotten some hardscape and soaked the wood for a good 3 weeks..
This is also going to be the temporary home for the fauna when the tank is cycling.


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture2.jpg

----------


## feide

Finally decided to start work after finishing a big project at work.
A good way to celebrate and hopefully boss would mind me spending more tank at the tank.  :Grin: 

Forget to mention it is a 2 feet tank. 
I managed to 'kapo' a small cupboard and used to as the tank cabinet.  :Laughing: 
Did some modifications - install a beam in the middle section and drilled 2 holes at the back. (Anyway, this retrofit cabinet is still serving its purpose well after 4 years )


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture7.jpg

Decommig the old tank and keeping the filter running 


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture3.jpg

Getting the plants ready... argh...

http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture4.jpg

----------


## feide

Setting up the substrate and hardscape.
As usual, the scape looked different from what I envisioned… 


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture5.jpg

Tried my luck with HC again. This time, I took a shortcut and planted in small patches instead of individual plantlets. 
Finally filling up the water and hooking back the filter.


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture6.jpg

It took me more than 6 hours (with the help of one colleague). Almost wanted to go for a back massage after that..
A day one FTS. I am hoping things will not differ too much from here.. I am diagnosed with itchy finger syndrome


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x.../Picture12.jpg

----------


## feide

Week 2

Plants growing in quite well surprisingly except for some hair algae.
Threw in all my cherry shrimps and they did a wonderful job.


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture8.jpg

Then came the dreaded BBA...  :Evil: 
I tried manual removal and increase my flow and CO2... but losing the battle.
So resorted to chemical warfare... H2O2..
Nothing beats the sight of BBA bubbling under H2O2


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x...k/Picture9.jpg

H2O2 did take out most of the BBA but my HC was quite badly affected.  :Exasperated: 
My bad that I did not consider this when I was fighting the battle... 

After 2 weeks (at present), HC showed very slow signs of recovery. 
So my itchy fingers went on the replacing the ailing HC with Monte Carlo today. :Grin:

----------


## feide

The tank was rescaped on 20 Nov 14.
I just did another 'minor' rescape today  :Surprised: *

Tank Specs*
Tank Size: 60cm x 30cm x 45cm
Filter: Eheim 2424
CO2: Canister, ~1.5 bps
Lights: LED, 3W x 16
Soil: GEX Plant

*Plant List*
Hemianthus Callitrichoides (RIP)
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Staurogyne repens
Java Moss
Willow Moss
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp green

Just chanced upon some willow moss. Can't resist and so they are in my tank now  :Laughing: 
Failed with them once, think they need cool water. Finger crossed.
Though of a new way to anchor them, using ceramic rings! haha.. Hopefully it will grow out to a small bush.


http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/x.../Picture13.jpg

----------


## wongce

camping here for updates... :Smile:  nice setup.....

----------


## AQMS

Same here...waiting for updates. :Smile:

----------


## GuitaristX

Wah! Good job with the photos, description and progress. By the way, how do you battle driftwood colour? Just by soaking it in water only for 3 weeks?

----------


## feide

> Wah! Good job with the photos, description and progress. By the way, how do you battle driftwood colour? Just by soaking it in water only for 3 weeks?


Hi GuitaristX

Thank you, I am just sharing to like minded hobbist  :Grin: 
Yup, I just soaked it for 3 weeks (nearly 4 weeks actually). I did change the water quite frequently, about once every alternate day.
Initially, water was very yellowish and there was a slight stench of 'chemical smell'. Conditions improved greatly after the water changes. Think the water changes also help you to moniter the condition of the wook, whether all the tannins are released.

----------


## feide

> Same here...waiting for updates.





> camping here for updates... nice setup.....


Thank you. A quick update over the weekend. 2 days is pretty long for itchy fingers, was eager to go back office on Monday actually...  :Razz: 
Getting some BBA  :Evil: , especially on the hardscapes and some leaves of the S. repens. Any experts can advise? I tried to increase CO2 and flow already....
Minor rescape on last Friday. Harvested some Staurogyne repens and replaced the HM (both sides at the back).



Oh.. I forgot to list Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides in my initial plant list.
I like the ways it creeps and blends with the other plants. Best thing is that it pearls quite readily.



Still monitoring the willow moss. 4 days old.  :Grin: 



Angled view from the top

----------


## fookie

> Thank you. A quick update over the weekend. 2 days is pretty long for itchy fingers, was eager to go back office on Monday actually... 
> Getting some BBA , especially on the hardscapes and some leaves of the S. repens. Any experts can advise? I tried to increase CO2 and flow already....
> Minor rescape on last Friday. Harvested some Staurogyne repens and replaced the HM (both sides at the back).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. I forgot to list Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides in my initial plant list.
> I like the ways it creeps and blends with the other plants. Best thing is that it pearls quite readily.
> 
> ...


Hi feide,

May I know how do you plant staurogyne repens and prevent it from melting? I am having a high tech tank but staurogyne melts and monte carlo grow very slowly or stop growing at all. Other plane like Vals are growing normally.

thank you

----------


## feide

> Hi feide,
> 
> May I know how do you plant staurogyne repens and prevent it from melting? I am having a high tech tank but staurogyne melts and monte carlo grow very slowly or stop growing at all. Other plane like Vals are growing normally.
> 
> thank you


Hi fookie

I just planted them like normal stem plants -> trim away the lower leaves (and overgrown roots) and plant them direct into the soil.
Maybe yours are emmersed and so melting during the transition state.
I got mine from mizuworld, not sure if them are emmersed or submerged. They look healthy though.

----------


## fookie

Mine is emmersed. That might be the caused.

Thank you

----------


## fireblade

nice setup! 
Is there 2 types of rocks in there ?
Find that the wood branches is too concentrated in the middle, maybe can get some more wood to have a bigger spread?

I think when the plants behind grow into a big bush, tank will look even better!  :Smile:

----------


## feide

> nice setup! 
> Is there 2 types of rocks in there ?
> Find that the wood branches is too concentrated in the middle, maybe can get some more wood to have a bigger spread?
> 
> I think when the plants behind grow into a big bush, tank will look even better!


Hi fireblade, thank you for the compliments. 
There is actually only one type of rock - 'Dragon stone', just that the colour is a bit different. 
They were covered in a layer of soil when i bought them, only noticed the colour difference after washing...  :Evil: 
Yup, you are right, the hardscape is lacking. But there is very little space for me to add in wood now.
I think I will just let the plants grow in now and see how the scape evolves.
The main pain now is the bba which are appearing on the rocks and wood, any advise?

----------


## milk_vanilla

Bba usually occurred when there's lot of swing on your co2, or have little co2 plus massive light coming from above. Ideally 30 ppm co2 or above should be steady during the light, but this is very pain to achieve, due to lot of factors involve. So the best is to make it steady as far as you could go. The best way to measure this is using ph digital measurement. During light on, every hours till light off. Tune up daily till you get as comfort as possible

----------


## fireblade

I think some bba on hardscape is unavoidable I always have that growing on wood and rocks so long as they are under control, should be fine...
maybe do some spot treatment of Excel or Hydrogen Peroxide ...
another way is to get a small normal pleco to clear it for you they are ver effective but also can be destructive as well...

----------


## feide

> Bba usually occurred when there's lot of swing on your co2, or have little co2 plus massive light coming from above. Ideally 30 ppm co2 or above should be steady during the light, but this is very pain to achieve, due to lot of factors involve. So the best is to make it steady as far as you could go. The best way to measure this is using ph digital measurement. During light on, every hours till light off. Tune up daily till you get as comfort as possible





> I think some bba on hardscape is unavoidable I always have that growing on wood and rocks so long as they are under control, should be fine...
> maybe do some spot treatment of Excel or Hydrogen Peroxide ...
> another way is to get a small normal pleco to clear it for you they are ver effective but also can be destructive as well...


Thank you milk_vanilla and fireblade for your suggestions.
I understand the main causes for bba is unstable CO2, excessive light and weak flow.
My CO2 should be fine as I am using cannister and the bps is very stable from what I observe.
I am not able to measure the CO2 ppm using drop checker as I am using aqua soil which affects the PH. Any other methods to measure CO2 concentration?

*Noob question*: 
I am using an external CO2 reactor (ISTA), i noticed there are CO2 accumulated at the top of the reactor after the solenoid is turned on after a few hours. (see pic below)
Even if I increase the CO2 bps, it should not be effective right? Since the excess CO2 will be accumulated in the reactor and not channeled into the tank.
I only see more CO2 accumulated when I increase the bps.



As for lights - I don't think mine is excessive. This LED light set is actually weaker than the T5HO that I used previously. I will still try to confirm on this.

----------


## Shadow

use kH4 or premix solution on your drop checker, that should do the trick. Can't comment on the CO2 build up, never use the product but my guess it was not design for the number bps you pump in.

----------


## feide

> use kH4 or premix solution on your drop checker, that should do the trick. Can't comment on the CO2 build up, never use the product but my guess it was not design for the number bps you pump in.


Thank you Shadow. I will try to get my hands on some kH4 solution. 
Looking forward to see your first scape for 2015  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

currently still empty tank, not even water inside  :Laughing:  and Chinese New Year is comming  :Sad:  my wife going to complain soon  :Knockout:

----------


## limz_777

> currently still empty tank, not even water inside  and Chinese New Year is comming  my wife going to complain soon


sometime dont need plant or water , just hardscape in , can be a display set  :Grin:  , i got a 12 gal tank left this way i think for 6-7 months

----------


## feide

A quick update.
Plants are doing quite well. 
But unfortunately so are the BBA, spreading and growing...  :Evil: 
Trying to clear them for a few weeks already not much improvement. 
Now resorting to using medications - Easy Life Algexit. Will update the progress.

This is how the tank look like


Monte Carlo spreading well (after 2 weeks)

----------


## alexhaw

I like the wood

----------


## feide

This tank been run for a year. Quite a high maintenance tank due to the high light and choice of plants.... not ideal for an office tank..  :Sad: 
Here a poorly taken FTS. I have just done a rescape last month for something lower maintenance.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice!! Willow moss doing well?

----------


## feide

Thanks Goalkeeper
Yeah, the willow moss was doing very well and grow into a big bush.

----------


## Ivan Choo

Nice tank! What's the average temperature of the tank? I want to try my hands on some willow moss, but I don't have a chiller and my average tank temperature is around 29°.

Best,
Ivan

----------


## feide

> Nice tank! What's the average temperature of the tank? I want to try my hands on some willow moss, but I don't have a chiller and my average tank temperature is around 29°.
> 
> Best,
> Ivan


Thanks Ivan. I don't really measure the temperature of the tank. It is in an air con office. My guess is around 27.

----------


## looney

Nice! Dude, what plant is that may I ask? As in the lower ones with slightly bigger leaves growing above your carpet? Looks like very good coverage as well!

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Thanks Ivan. I don't really measure the temperature of the tank. It is in an air con office. My guess is around 27.


27 for willow moss to grow well that's really good!

----------


## feide

> Nice! Dude, what plant is that may I ask? As in the lower ones with slightly bigger leaves growing above your carpet? Looks like very good coverage as well!


Hi Looney, that is staurogyne repens. Nice plant. It was doing very well and eventually conquered the monte carlo... 




> 27 for willow moss to grow well that's really good!


Yup, I was also surprised. It became a bush!

----------


## feide

A quick update on the recent rescape about 2 months back.
Wanted to do a lower maintenance scape. Mainly moss, ferns and anubias
Also decided to recycle the wood in a different way.
I saw off some of the branches and turn it upside down... and it is my new tree  :Grin: . 
Not really classic or artistic though... haha

----------


## Orky108

Its should be staurogyne repen

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk

----------


## feide

This tree becomes the centre piece. 
Not doing any planting this time round so I opt to use sand and loose lava rocks.
This is how the tank look like after 2 days.. Sorry for the low quality hp pic.

----------


## feide

I have lowered the light considerably for this scape.
The result - slower growth, less algae problems. Definitely easier to maintain 
For the pictures below, I have switched the lighting in high mode (18x3w LED), usually the tank is running at low mode (6x3W LED)
The tank is 2 months old now and here are some pictures.

----------


## Orky108

Nice scape.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk

----------


## lzw814

Nice scape and nice tree! Do you mind sharing where you got those small "pebbles" around the tree? Not the lava rocks, the smaller ones. Looks really nice with sand.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice....better if the tree grow more bushy.

----------


## feide

> Nice scape.
> 
> Thanks Orky!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk





> Nice scape and nice tree! Do you mind sharing where you got those small "pebbles" around the tree? Not the lava rocks, the smaller ones. Looks really nice with sand.


Thanks lzw814, the black pebble is a SUDO product. Please see link below. 
I got it from East Ocean. Seaview stock them too. 
http://www.eastoceansg.com/sudo-s884...kg-p-1381.html





> Nice....better if the tree grow more bushy.


Certainly... I too hope it will look nicer when the java fern trident and flame moss on the tree grow bushier.
Things are going on very slowly at the moment since I cut back the lighting significantly. Just 4x3W of LED.
So patience... patience... I tell myself. Good thing though is algae is minimal.

----------


## feide

Just realised that the lighting info from my earlier post #37 was wrong.  :Embarassed: 
high mode - 16x3w LED 
low mode - 4 x 3W LED
The tank is running at low mode 7 hours daily.

----------


## fireblade

maybe you can keep some blue fishes or put some blue avatar figures around the trees  :Smile:

----------


## feide

> maybe you can keep some blue fishes or put some blue avatar figures around the trees


Hats off to you to think of that. haha. Blue Shrimps?

----------

